# Squashing



## humber (Dec 4, 2009)

What is the heaviest weight in lbs that can be on top?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 4, 2009)

On you? How about trying 2 tonnes and get back to me. 
ETA-and sorry thats 4479.96 lbs.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 4, 2009)

humber said:


> What is the heaviest weight in lbs that can be on top?



In my experience, when you're sexually excited, quite a lot. When you're no more, much less.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> In my experience, when you're sexually excited, quite a lot. When you're no more, much less.


We are looking for an exact answer here in Lbs.. 'Quite a lot' doesn't cut the mustard!


----------



## humber (Dec 4, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> In my experience, when you're sexually excited, quite a lot. When you're no more, much less.




What are the positions involved in squashing?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2009)

humber said:


> What is the heaviest weight in lbs that can be on top?



According to the internet the human adult body is able to withstand aproximately 14.7 pounds of pressure per square inch.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We are looking for an exact answer here in Lbs.. 'Quite a lot' doesn't cut the mustard!



I'm going to go with 479.8 pounds. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Melian (Dec 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm going to go with 479.8 pounds. Do I win a prize?



You win.....A SQUASHING!!!!!!

*squash*


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 4, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> According to the internet the human adult body is able to withstand approximately 14.7 pounds of pressure per square inch.



Your question has a number of variables that need to be fixed before this question can be answered definitively.
Depending on your build and the build and distribution of mass of the person attempting to be on top each person has a higher or lower figure of total mass/pressure endurance than the next person. The webmaster is correct though in his statement of how turned on you are when the person attempts being on top seeing as how part of the human sexual response is to dull down or mute pain response which is directly an inverse proportion to ones level of arousal, as well as ones own base threshold of physical endurance to pain or pressure when the weight is applied to your body. Another thing to consider is _what_ you are laying on at the time the person is trying to be on top as well. A given item will absorb different amounts of pressure, so you would be capable of handling more weight on top of you if say you are laying on a bed as opposed to laying on a hard floor. 

What would generally be painful under normal circumstances can either be not felt, ignored, or erotic when one is highly sexually aroused so the threshold of tolerance to pain or pressure goes up as well when one is fully aroused, so you would get a different numerical weight figure of physical tolerance from the standpoint of when one is not sexually aroused than when one is extremely turned on. In my experience that figure can vary over a hundred pounds between discomfort and comfortable and arousing. 

Multiplying LillyBBBWs fixed internet value of 14.7 lbs per square inch with my fixed values used to replace the length times width area variables of 72.5 inch tall 19 inch width across the shoulders and not taking into account the narrowing for legs or head, taking my figures as if I were a rectangle I get a square inch of body mass for myself as 1372.25 square inches of body area times 14.7 lbs per square inch of mass support capability, giving my body the capability of being able to support a grand total of 20,172.025 lbs which does not seem reasonable. But even if I take my height of 72.5 inch height and plug in my 9.5 inch depth in place of the width figure for a total of 686.375 square inches then multiply by 14.7 I get a figure of 10,089.712 lbs capacity which isn't any more reasonable as an endurable pressure on my body.

To more realistically give an answer to the question posed, from my experience my 6ft slender frame (28 inch waist) has comfortably had over 450 lb on top. This leaves the numerical figure of general human endurance for a person on top of a person of my frame and height to be close to if not over 500lb before it can be considered physically unendurable.

Rollhandler


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 4, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> According to the internet the human adult body is able to withstand aproximately 14.7 pounds of pressure per square inch.





rollhandler said:


> Multiplying LillyBBBWs fixed internet value of 14.7 lbs per square inch with my fixed values used to replace the length times width area variables [snip]


Before you get too carried away with your calculations, you realize of course that 14.7 pounds per square inch is the normal atmospheric pressure on our bodies? 

Good answer, LillyBBBW!


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 5, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Before you get too carried away with your calculations, you realize of course that 14.7 pounds per square inch is the normal atmospheric pressure on our bodies?
> 
> Good answer, LillyBBBW!



Being the trivia buff that I am and having taken meteorology many years ago I should have remembered that figure as significant along with average barometric pressure rates. Whoops! My trivia recall rate seems to be declining in my old age being replaced with a much higher instance of CRS lately.

Rollhandler


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 6, 2009)

humber said:


> What is the heaviest weight in lbs that can be on top?



Perhaps I ought to sit on Humber to keep him quiet lol...
In which case the answer is 394lbs..


----------



## mergirl (Dec 6, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Your question has a number of variables that need to be fixed before this question can be answered definitively.
> Depending on your build and the build and distribution of mass of the person attempting to be on top each person has a higher or lower figure of total mass/pressure endurance than the next person. The webmaster is correct though in his statement of how turned on you are when the person attempts being on top seeing as how part of the human sexual response is to dull down or mute pain response which is directly an inverse proportion to ones level of arousal, as well as ones own base threshold of physical endurance to pain or pressure when the weight is applied to your body. Another thing to consider is _what_ you are laying on at the time the person is trying to be on top as well. A given item will absorb different amounts of pressure, so you would be capable of handling more weight on top of you if say you are laying on a bed as opposed to laying on a hard floor.
> 
> What would generally be painful under normal circumstances can either be not felt, ignored, or erotic when one is highly sexually aroused so the threshold of tolerance to pain or pressure goes up as well when one is fully aroused, so you would get a different numerical weight figure of physical tolerance from the standpoint of when one is not sexually aroused than when one is extremely turned on. In my experience that figure can vary over a hundred pounds between discomfort and comfortable and arousing.
> ...



In other words



Webmaster said:


> In my experience, when you're sexually excited, quite a lot. When you're no more, much less.



I imagine..i gave up about a sentence in..


----------



## Marietta (Dec 7, 2009)

Hardly a physiologist or ergonomics expert, but it seems logistically unlikely for the "squashee" to be taking the entire weight of a large person unless she/he's standing on her/his chest or something - a 500-pound person is going to spread out and be a lot more "yielding" than 500 lbs of cinder blocks or something. I suspect that, barring osteogenesis imperfecta and airway obstruction, having someone at pretty much any plausible weight on you is unlikely to be a daunting-yet-boner-inducing brush with death.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

It depends on the muscle density of the parties involved. More muslce means less spreading of the weight over you. For example..use a couch. If the person is fluffy fat they will spread over the couch but if they have a lot of muscle density..they will go through the couch.:eat2:..im horrible I know.


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2009)

(_The following has been posted to all current threads for informational purposes only. Please refrain from replying to this post in this thread. If you have questions please PM me. These rule changes have been brought about following significant deliberation between Dimensions moderators and are effective immediately in relation to all future posts._)




> The rules of this forum have been updated. I would encourage forum users to read the full text but in short, the main changes are the following
> 
> Threads or posts considered to be outside of the FA/FFA forum remit will be edited or deleted. Threads will not be moved to other forums. Please consider this before posting. Contact me via PM if you are unsure before posting.
> Discussion of sexual topics must not contain identities other than your own. Excessive objectification or crudeness will also be edited or removed. Keep things respectful.
> ...


----------



## CherryRVA (Dec 17, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> It depends on the muscle density of the parties involved. More muslce means less spreading of the weight over you. For example..use a couch. If the person is fluffy fat they will spread over the couch but if they have a lot of muscle density..they will go through the couch.:eat2:..im horrible I know.




not horrible at all...LOL...you should see my couch at my house...after 5 years of BHMs being on it...it's pretty much deader than dead. Never buy for looks over sturdiness damn it....

*sigh* just wish I could get him to do squashing. He still firmly believes that he'll crush me. LOL I keep telling him that I don't crush easy (the biggest I've been with was 450 and he's not that...soooo...yeah)


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 14, 2011)

I have had a 525 lb woman sit on my lap for over four hours. She had fallen asleep durring the movie she was watching while I was caressing her. It was the most intimate of sharing. When she awoke she thought I had left and was quite surprised to find me under her. When she remembered she had fallen asleep on my lap she blushed profusely.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

Dravenhawk said:


> I have had a 525 lb woman sit on my lap for over four hours. She had fallen asleep durring the movie she was watching while I was caressing her. It was the most intimate of sharing. When she awoke she thought I had left and was quite surprised to find me under her. When she remembered she had fallen asleep on my lap she blushed profusely.


That's hot.


----------



## mango (Jan 15, 2011)

*I've had over a thousand pounds on top of me (3 big beautiful babes on a hotel bed during a game of truth or dare) and I still managed to crack a smile.




*


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 16, 2011)

I might not reaaaallly belong in this section but this topic interests meZ

These ladies, of which you speak, have so much confidence... I'm about 270 and am increadibly hesitant to sit on a guy's lap...heaven help me if a guy wants me to be on top sexually, lol.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2011)

mango said:


> I've had over a thousand pounds on top of me (3 big beautiful babes on a hotel bed during a game of truth or dare) and I still managed to crack a *smile.*



That's an odd way of misspelling "spine", Jay. 
Lucky fucker.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 16, 2011)

LivingCanvas said:


> I might not reaaaallly belong in this section but this topic interests meZ
> 
> These ladies, of which you speak, have so much confidence... I'm about 270 and am increadibly hesitant to sit on a guy's lap...heaven help me if a guy wants me to be on top sexually, lol.



I'm fairly certain I can speak for just about every FA here when I say there isn't much better than to have our big girl sitting in our lap. Feeling her weight on us is just another aspect of experiencing her in every way possible. If you know your guy is an FA you can be almost certain he will enjoy it too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

LivingCanvas said:


> I might not reaaaallly belong in this section but this topic interests meZ
> 
> These ladies, of which you speak, have so much confidence... I'm about 270 and am increadibly hesitant to sit on a guy's lap...heaven help me if a guy wants me to be on top sexually, lol.


The first time I sat on a man's lap I was over 300 lbs. I was so concerned that I refused to put my full weight on him and he knew it and pulled me closer into his arms until my feet were off the floor and my full weight was on him. God, I miss that man. LOL


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> The first time I sat on a man's lap I was over 300 lbs. I was so concerned that I refused to put my full weight on him and he knew it and pulled me closer into his arms until my feet were off the floor and my full weight was on him. God, I miss that man. LOL



This is what I call an amazing feeling: being crushed or smothered by a lovely 300+ lb woman.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 16, 2011)

LivingCanvas said:


> I might not reaaaallly belong in this section but this topic interests meZ
> 
> These ladies, of which you speak, have so much confidence... I'm about 270 and am incredibly hesitant to sit on a guy's lap...heaven help me if a guy wants me to be on top sexually, lol.



You should go for it! If he's willing to try...he knows what he can take. I am 550 lbs and I sit on laps all that time. I've never heard a complaint (although I have heard a few happy grunts.) lol


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 16, 2011)

LivingCanvas said:


> I might not reaaaallly belong in this section but this topic interests meZ
> 
> These ladies, of which you speak, have so much confidence... I'm about 270 and am increadibly hesitant to sit on a guy's lap...heaven help me if a guy wants me to be on top sexually, lol.



The interesting thing about squashing is how it absolutely removes the veil of illusions. You think he likes you for your eyes, your conversation, your collection of china? And you doubted him when he said he actually likes you big and enjoys your physique?

When a man is under you, go ahead and try to avoid the purely physical sensations. It's magic that you can be fully clothed, while being so intimate with that man. You may not like it. You may decide, hm, this isn't for me. But it's blatantly physical, even while you're fully clothed. I believe that's magical and i am not the only one.


----------



## HereticFA (Jan 17, 2011)

It also depends on what you are sitting on.

I've bounced a 500+ pound lady on my knees when I was sitting on a bed and she sat there for about ten to fifteen minutes. However I can get uncomfortable with my 300+ pound wife in my lap after a couple of minutes when sitting on our couch due to the edge of an internal board at the front of our couch. But with us on the bed she will want off my lap or from on top of me before I'm tired of her squashing me. I'm uncomfortable for her since I'm smaller but less pliant. It usually goes into giggles since it's hard to keep her from rolling off of me onto the bed.

Don't be afraid of "squashing". If someone you like wants to do it with you, go slowly and give it a try. At a minimum you'll make your FA very happy. You may be very surprised to find you like it as well. It's just another aspect of human intimacy to enjoy the pressure of someone you care about on top of you. Why should only average sized people do it?


----------



## marky815 (Sep 6, 2011)

me being a 155lbs Ive had a woman about 400lbs on me and although it was fun it did have my chest sore after but a good way sore


----------



## chubbyhoney (Sep 9, 2011)

I squash - a LOT and I love it! Like it says on my website, I'm roughly 320lbs at the moment and for some that's too much and for some, not their limit. No one has ever been able to take my weight standing on them in heels though..


----------



## marky815 (Sep 10, 2011)

chubbyhoney said:


> I squash - a LOT and I love it! Like it says on my website, I'm roughly 320lbs at the moment and for some that's too much and for some, not their limit. No one has ever been able to take my weight standing on them in heels though..



I probably could,Im pretty sturdy


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 10, 2011)

chubbyhoney said:


> I squash - a LOT and I love it! Like it says on my website, I'm roughly 320lbs at the moment and for some that's too much and for some, not their limit. No one has ever been able to take my weight standing on them in heels though..



I love a woman who loves to squash :wubu:


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 10, 2011)

chubbyhoney said:


> I squash - a LOT and I love it! Like it says on my website, I'm roughly 320lbs at the moment and for some that's too much and for some, not their limit. No one has ever been able to take my weight standing on them in heels though..



I keep seeing evidence that the British educational system is the best. Everyone there seems so enlightened. 

Sigh....


----------



## chubbyhoney (Sep 10, 2011)

GTAFA said:


> I keep seeing evidence that the British educational system is the best. Everyone there seems so enlightened.
> 
> Sigh....



Well, this isn't something they teach us in school


----------



## chubbyhoney (Sep 10, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> I love a woman who loves to squash :wubu:



And I love a man who loves a woman who loves to squash!


----------



## chubbyhoney (Sep 10, 2011)

marky815 said:


> I probably could,Im pretty sturdy



Thise are big words my man, big words...  Shame you're not closer and we could find out!


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Sep 10, 2011)

sounds Like Heaven To Me!!!!!


----------



## curvykatiebigboobs (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm new to this site and have recently read about squashing, as an attractivebbw im keen to try it out!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 19, 2011)

curvykatiebigboobs said:


> I'm new to this site and have recently read about squashing, as an attractivebbw im keen to try it out!



Katie is going to crash the server with the influx of e-mails that she receives on this one!


----------



## sitz-kissen (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been putting into squashing on a party. During a Question and Answer game. Each candidate is forced to lay on a bench and a fat girl in the middle a ssbbw striptease women is telling the questions. Each person has a buzzer and if the girl or boy answers the question right the oponend gets smothered. The Game has been improved by a wheel which squashing move will be applied on the oponent. If I answered the question wrong I will be smothered with a squashing move and the time how long to be totured. My dick raised up *ding* as I saw the fat girl crushing down a skinny chick. And I was into squashing crushing scene. I am looking for more since then, it is a desease. ^^


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Sep 21, 2011)

this is very interesting,
ive always wanted o be squashed but never have been sadly. feeling the full weight of one of the gorgeous 300, 400, or even 500+ lb ladies around hear on top of me would be exciting. the anticipation itself of a woman lowering her big beautiful body on me would be incredible. i need to find me a big woman lol


----------



## yingxuy (Nov 15, 2011)

When she remembered that she fell asleep on my lap, and she blushed profusely. This is the most intimate sharing. When she awoke, she thought I had left was very surprised to find that I am in her.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 22, 2011)

I love squashing a lot! I'm about 375 lbs now and I can just sit there til my fiance passes out. He can take quite a lot, I used to do the same when I was 415 lbs. I love it so much that I accidentily tend to squish my belly in a hug to my normal friends...(I forget to hug like a normal person apparently) lol


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 22, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I love squashing a lot! I'm about 375 lbs now and I can just sit there til my fiance passes out. He can take quite a lot, I used to do the same when I was 415 lbs. I love it so much that I accidentily tend to squish my belly in a hug to my normal friends...(I forget to hug like a normal person apparently) lol



After introducing Escapist to it, he has gotten into so much I have to remind him we are in public sometimes..lol. He more of pda person than me.


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow CurvyKatie May I pleae join the queue of guys wanting to be squished by you!
I love that feeling when gravity just squeezes you closer together.
Whenever you want to try it out I will be ready.

Well there's alkways wishing and hoping lol

John W
xx




curvykatiebigboobs said:


> I'm new to this site and have recently read about squashing, as an attractivebbw im keen to try it out!


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 25, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm Honey
Now that sounds like ecstasy to me being squashed and face sat by you.
I wish you were a little closer but I'm sure I could find my way oop north :smitten:

John W




chubbyhoney said:


> I squash - a LOT and I love it! Like it says on my website, I'm roughly 320lbs at the moment and for some that's too much and for some, not their limit. No one has ever been able to take my weight standing on them in heels though..


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 25, 2011)

I've had two women weighing nearly a thousand pounds combined with no problem because I am a tough cookie


----------



## swinglifeaway (Jan 20, 2012)

If there is a limit, I haven't found it yet; but I find that the surface beneath and how I'm feeling that day plays a bit of a roll in how I perceive that weight. 400lb is no problem and feels great so I imagine anything more would be even better  Giving back massages is also very mutually beneficial :wubu: 

If anyone would like to help out, you know, for *science* then that would be awesome


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 21, 2012)

Squashing is a form a breath play, just like hanging or choking. The physiology in terms of sexual arousal is pretty straightforward. Obviously there are risks but having indulged in this extremely erotic activity most of my life and mostly with SSBBW I can assure you that it's more a matter of method than mass.

I've had women over 700 pounds sit squarely on my chest for almost indefinite periods (while eating two large pizzas in one instance for example). I've also enjoyed combined weights over 1500 pounds quite happily. Even on a hard surface such as a floor or weight bench as long as the squasher remains relatively stationary it's possible to breathe simply by using the abdominals to lower the diaphragm. The stronger your abs the easier this is. Even if the surface you are laying on is hard, the BBW on top of you is soft and your abs can push up against her sufficiently to lower your diaphragm and take a breath underneath almost any amount of weight.

If she's really big and sitting squarely on your chest, it simply won't be possible to take a breath by expanding your rib cage as you may be accustomed, but diaphragmatic breathing will provide plenty of oxygen for the limited activity you'll be having down there.

If the squasher understands a little basic human physiology this can all go out the window though. Even a woman as small as 300 pounds can make a fairly strong guy say uncle in a few minutes. A _really_ big girl who knows what she's doing can turn you blue in under a minute without breaking a sweat.

It's simply a matter of sitting sidesaddle with one buttock on either side of the man's diaphragm (approximately a line near the second to last floating rib). Once she's there all she has to do is notice when the man tries to push up with his abdominal muscles and lean heavily on that cheek when he does so. As soon as he relaxes from this effort lean back to the opposite cheek on his chest and you'll be progressively rocking/squeezing his air out just like toothpaste from a tube. 

if you continue this kinetic counter activity against his breathing efforts you will prevail simply by virtue of having gravity on your side. I've seen serious athletes flattened by this simple method and begging for mercy from girls they can easily lift and carry up a flight of stairs.


When SSBBW are involved it isn't even always necessary to use the sidesaddle position. They can sit astride the man with her ass on his abdomen and her pannis (belly apron) on his chest using the diaphragm as an approximate center of gravity. She achieves the same effect rocking from back to front countering his attempts by sitting hard on the belly and then leaning forward onto his chest.

My favorite thing was always go with a nice long static squash, just leisurely sitting, maybe talking, massaging her belly and legs or watching her eat and then at a time of her choosing bringing the serious squash. If the point is just to get him rock hard, that can be done in just a few minutes.

Always be sure to have a safe word or signal. Keep in mind when you're sitting sidesaddle you may not be able to see his face so listen for gasping or coughing sounds. You don't necessarily have to get off at that point but stop countering his moves so he can catch a breath. Above all, for both parties - DON'T PANIC; just relax and enjoy the ride. 

Incidentally, I don't recommend butt drops with any size BBW except on relatively soft beds with strong foundations and frames. I've generally found water and gel beds it to be unsatisfactory but the select comfort air mattress beds are surprisingly robust. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2012)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Squashing is a form a breath play, just like hanging or choking.



For you; I'll maintain that the appeal is not the same for everyone who's into it. I don't find it sexual to have my breathing restricted, but I do enjoy having the weight on me and accept that as part of it.

The rest of the post is awesome, but I just want to make that one bit known.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 21, 2012)

It's def not just or even about, breathplay. i know people that i've squashed that just love the weight on them, not having their breath restricted at all.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 21, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> For you; I'll maintain that the appeal is not the same for everyone who's into it. I don't find it sexual to have my breathing restricted, but I do enjoy having the weight on me and accept that as part of it.
> 
> The rest of the post is awesome, but I just want to make that one bit known.



It wasn't my intention to suggest that it's exclusively breath play. I was doing it decades before I'd ever heard of breath play. I find it erotic, sensual, intimate and gratifying on many levels. I just felt it was best to be frank that most if not all squashees will experience a change in respiration or at minimum, the effort to achieve respiration and generally a throbbing boner. It's not bad or wrong. I have no judgment for any activity among consenting adults that does not cause irreparable harm. 

I also have no particular need to be forced into submission. Likewise I have no reluctance in giving that power over to someone. Some women enjoy that kind of control, others don't. That's why they make chocolate and vanilla. What I do have is a better than average understanding of the physiology/ergonomics of squashing borne from years of delightful experience.

My real point was simply to the OP's question, 'what is the most weight anyone can take', the answer is _extremely_ contingent. Dead or static weight vs a deliberate effort to force submission would generally result in a difference of hundreds of pounds. Are we good? :bow:

Incidentally, if an FA or Feeder thinks he needs more, more and more weight this might be a good way to give him pause to consider what he's really asking for. JMO


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2012)

Ernest Nagel said:


> It wasn't my intention to suggest that it's exclusively breath play. I was doing it decades before I'd ever heard of breath play. I find it erotic, sensual, intimate and gratifying on many levels. I just felt it was best to be frank that most if not all squashees will experience a change in respiration or at minimum, the effort to achieve respiration and generally a throbbing boner. It's not bad or wrong. I have no judgment for any activity among consenting adults that does not cause irreparable harm.
> 
> I also have no particular need to be forced into submission. Likewise I have no reluctance in giving that power over to someone. Some women enjoy that kind of control, others don't. That's why they make chocolate and vanilla. What I do have is a better than average understanding of the physiology/ergonomics of squashing borne from years of delightful experience.
> 
> ...



Got it. Just the way you phrased that first sentence made it feel like a sweeping statement on the appeal of it, but suppose I just read a bit much into it.

Anyways, extremely well-put through and through, and my intent wasn't to diminish that at all.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok this seems like the perfect thread for this. A while back they did a CSI show where a fat girl has "the diabetes" and is drunk and passes out on a guy during sexy time and crushes him to death. 

This has really been on my mind way too much. Did they pick a really tiny guy and a huge woman....no they picked an average size man and a woman who might have weighed 300 lbs. 

So have any of you smaller men had a large woman lie prostrate on you that you couldn't move?

I did my own experiment with my boyfriend, but he's 6'4 and 400 lbs and he bounced me off of himself just by raising this thigh.

I had him lay on me and I could move him of course it took a bit more effort on my part. 

I mean I weigh 400 lbs, but when I lay down it all spreads out it's not concentrated in one area, so it's not like having 400 lbs on your chest. Fat people aren't boulders.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 24, 2012)

I unfortunately saw the same episode and had the same thought, the woman in the show was far too small to be escape proof. There would have to be a fairly significant weight difference or the person on the bottom would have to be inebriated or handicapped in some way for them to be unable to escape from under another person.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2012)

Fat Brian said:


> I unfortunately saw the same episode and had the same thought, the woman in the show was far too small to be escape proof. There would have to be a fairly significant weight difference or the person on the bottom would have to be inebriated or handicapped in some way for them to be unable to escape from under another person.



Thank you! I knew I wasn't just being overly sensitive and nuts.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 24, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Thank you! I knew I wasn't just being overly sensitive and nuts.



As fat people we get to experts in very specific sets of facts regarding what can and cannot be moved. They should hire us as consultants for weight related issues on TV.


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> According to the internet the human adult body is able to withstand aproximately 14.7 pounds of pressure per square inch.



So for example, a 72 square inch torso, that is roughly 1058.4 pounds, if my math is correct. I can tell you from experience I would be under considerable physical stress with that much weight on my torso, even on a mattress. Oh, and for another thread, this is a turn on


----------

